# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  How often should calories and macro intake change?

## srt4wad

How often should you modify your calorie intake and macro intake on cycle? When I was cutting I was told to adjust after I lost 5lbs or if nothing changed in two weeks. I would like the same would be done bulking natty or on cycle correct? Or do I need to think of it another way? My macros would be the same workout days 40/40/20 and cardio days 40/30/30 I am taking in 3400-3500cal a day right now.

----------


## --->>405<<---

IMO modifying cals should only take place when there is an increase in LBM which theoretically would only take place while bulking.. If LBM changes on a cut i would think typically it would drop.. Which is not something we want  :Smilie:  while cutting for 7months i kept cals and macros the same.. Although my LBM actually increased slightly due to "newbie gains"  :Smilie: 

While bulking on cycle the likelihood of significant LBM changes exist and i would think at most once per week to more likely every 2 weeks u could check LBM and modify cals.. It appears from my math cals go up @15 per lb LBM.. If ur gaining 2 lbs of strait LBM per week u would wanna increase cals by 30 per week..

----------


## srt4wad

Cool thanks sir.

----------

